# un sans faute



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Quand c'est parfait, ce n'est pas imparfait ... Exprimez vous ... Lâchez vous ... Utiliser ce post pour apporter des solutions à celles et ceux qui ne maîtrisent pas le français 

C'est bien  mais


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Mars 2011)

moi je m'an apercoit clerement


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2011)

Le petit Mackie est demandé au parloir dans ce fil


----------



## Fìx (8 Mars 2011)

Il manque l'option :

_"sens au pignon"_


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2011)

Retourne donc discuter de ça à l'entrée avec naze9000.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai.
Passe une bonne journée.
Merci.


----------



## Fìx (8 Mars 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Je pense que ce fil souffre d'un excès de retenu de la part de son auteur qui voulut, nonobstant l'ouverture au bar, ménager la sensibilité des chèvres et des choux qui y butinent habituellement.


En fait, il fallait lire : Faut-il pendre les casses-burnes de l'orthographe genre ce chieur de Hal_avec un numéro :
Par les pieds
par les c...
par les, parlez, ça vous occupe, tas de nazes.
La réponse D
Je laisse aux bons soins de la modération de bien vouloir descendre trente seconde de son petit vélo pour venir rectifier le titre et le sondage - oui, oui, même dans sa jolie combi moule-burne avec des patchs de pseudo-sponsors dessus, quand c'est pour rétablir la vérité, on n'est pas regardant.


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mars 2011)

Ah ah... maisi on lache con plait te ment s cerat bientau ylizible ou é la limitte ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Ah ! Tu vois qu'on se cache-col aussi en terrasse !
Non.
On se foulaurd en terrasse ?
Non plus.
Merde, c'était quel vêtement, déjà ?
On se boa en terrasse ?
pas plus.

'tain, quand c'est la tête qui part...


Ah voilà !
Une écharpe !
On s'écharpe aussi en terrasse !


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mars 2011)

plutaud de la doussur que des vit tu perds à sion

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ! Tu vois qu'on se cache-col aussi en terrasse !
> Non.
> On se foulaurd en terrasse ?
> Non plus.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je pense que ce fil souffre d'un excès de retenu de la part de son auteur qui voulut, nonobstant l'ouverture au bar, ménager la sensibilité des chèvres et des choux qui y butinent habituellement.
> 
> [/LIST]Je laisse aux bons soins de la modération de bien vouloir descendre trente seconde de son petit vélo pour venir rectifier le titre et le sondage - oui, oui, même dans sa jolie combi moule-burne avec des patchs de pseudo-sponsors dessus, quand c'est pour rétablir la vérité, on n'est pas regardant.



Ben quoi ... 


> Exprimez vous ... Lâchez vous ...



Vous êtes bien en train d'aller dans le sens voulu, je ne prends personne en grippe, ni à parti.

Pour le sondage, il ne faut pas laisser d'échappatoire avec *"je ne sais pas"* il faut avoir une opinion ou ne pas voter


----------



## jugnin (8 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Ben quoi ...
> 
> 
> je ne prends personne en grippe, ni à parti.



C&#8217;est justement ce qui est énervant. Mais cet affront ne restera pas impuni !


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Ben quoi ...
> 
> 
> Vous êtes bien en train d'aller dans le sens voulu, je ne prends personne en grippe, ni à parti.



Heureusement que tu ne fais pas de faute et n'écries pas .... _en grippe ni aux parties_ :rateau:


----------



## Pamoi (8 Mars 2011)

Ouais, comme l'a bien justement fait remarquer Fìx, faudrait aussi songer à ouvrir un fil (avec sondage bien sûr) sur les erreurs de calcul, parceque celui qui calcule les pourcentages ici a sérieusement besoin d'une remise à niveau .... 



PonkHead a dit:


> Je pense que ce fil souffre d'un excès de retenu etc..



un retenu (par les pieds) ?


----------



## patlek (8 Mars 2011)

Solution facile:


1 100 fot'

lol mdr


je ------->


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ouais, comme l'a bien justement fait remarquer Fìx, faudrait aussi songer à ouvrir un fil (avec sondage bien sûr) sur les erreurs de calcul, parceque celui qui calcule les pourcentages ici a sérieusement besoin d'une remise à niveau ....
> 
> 
> 
> un retenu (par les pieds) ?



1 plus 1 = 3 ... c'est quoi ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> c'est quoi ?


La bonne locution est "qu'est-ce que c'est ?"...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> La bonne locution est "qu'est-ce que c'est ?"...



comme quoi être trilingue n'aide pas ... on perd certaines notions (finesses du langage)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> celui qui calcule les pourcentages ici a sérieusement besoin d'une remise à niveau ....


 
Ouais, y pédale dans la s'moule, hein ?
Mais je leur avais de pas reprendre alèm aussi !
Ouais, ouais, qu'y disait le benjamin, beurré comme un coing, le bar a eu un grand braqué, j'vais lui collé un p'tit tout aussi braqué, tiens ! ah ! ah ! ah ! hips !
Comme quoi, l'alcool c'est mal.


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas français d'origine ... ich spreche deutsch



Rassure-toi, tout le monde utilise cette tournure, moi y compris...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Rassure-toi, moi y compris...


 
On dit pas "moi y en a compris" plutôt ?


----------



## da capo (8 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Ouais, comme l'a bien justement fait remarquer Fìx, faudrait aussi songer à ouvrir un fil (avec sondage bien sûr) sur les erreurs de calcul, parceque celui qui calcule les pourcentages ici a sérieusement besoin d'une remise à niveau ....
> 
> 
> 
> un retenu (par les pieds) ?



on peut voter pour les 2 choix, donc ça fout le box dans la formule.

Genre 3 personnes le font, on a 16 réponses et que 13 votants...


mauvais sondage, mauvais résultats.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Rassure-toi, tout le monde utilise cette tournure, moi y compris...



là tu m'enlèves une (é)pine du pied ... muchas gracias


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> On dit pas "moi y en a compris" plutôt ?


Lapin ?!


----------



## jugnin (8 Mars 2011)

Oh ça va, hein.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> on peut voter pour les 2 choix, donc ça fout le box dans la formule.
> 
> Genre 3 personnes le font, on a 16 réponses et que 13 votants...
> 
> ...



Oui et Non ... cela laisse le choix aux indécis 
L'essentiel est atteint, on peut s'exprimer sur le fond du sujet 
Ce qui importe c'est de ne pas froisser certaines susceptibilités 

Libre à chacun ...


----------



## kisbizz (8 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Rassure-toi, tout le monde utilise cette tournure, moi y compris...



moi pas !!!


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le petit Mackie est demandé au parloir dans ce fil



'foiré


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2011)

quet'chi qu'y disottent chés babaches ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

On s'écarte du sujet ... 



> Quand c'est parfait, ce n'est pas imparfait ... Exprimez vous ... Lâchez vous ...


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> on peut voter pour les 2 choix, donc ça fout le box dans la formule.
> 
> Genre 3 personnes le font, on a 16 réponses et que 13 votants...
> 
> ...



oui, enfin on aura beau tourner ça dans tous les sens, quel que soit le nombre de votants, de questions ou de réponses, un pourcentage reste un pourcentage. 
Si on dépasse 100, ça s'apparente à une erreur de calcul  (ou à une faute d'orthographe mathématique, si on veut ... )


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> oui, enfin on aura beau tourner ça dans tous les sens, quel que soit le nombre de votants, de questions ou de réponses, un pourcentage reste un pourcentage.
> Si on dépasse 100, ça s'apparente à une erreur de calcul  (ou à une faute d'orthographe mathématique, si on veut ... )



Oui mais non parce que les pourcentages actuels sont quand même justes !

*Dès lors qu'on n'exclut pas les réponses multiples.*

On lira : la réponse "oui" a obtenu 60% d'opinions positives.

Dans ce cas, c'est l'adéquation entre les modalités de choix (ne pas prendre des cases à cocher mais plutôt des boutons d'option) et la question elle même qui pose souci. Pas la supposée faute de calcul.


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement (je ne dis pas qu'il est faux )






Bon, on a 24 votes. Peu importe qu'il aient été émis par 10, 16 ou 24 votants

En l'occurence 12 oui et 12 non.

Y'a pas à tortiller, pour un esprit simple comme le mien, ça donne 50% de oui, 50% de non.

Non ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Ce qu'il y a : ce sont 19 votants dont 12 x Oui et 12 x Non ... en fait certains ont voté pour les deux solutions (c'est comme une abstention) 19 votes sur 456 visites à 15:20 ....

En tous les cas nous sommes loin de ma requête concernant le débat 
Débat vivant, il faut l'admettre



> Quand c'est parfait, ce n'est pas imparfait ... Exprimez vous ... Lâchez vous ... Utiliser ce post pour apporter des solutions à celles et ceux qui ne maîtrisent pas le français



Vous débattez d'un problème de chiffres en claviotant


----------



## Fìx (9 Mars 2011)

Ouais enfin avec un calcul comme ça au deuxième tour de 2012, on s'retrouve avec deux présidents élus à la majorités! :rateau:

Et j'crains qu'Olivier Besancenot et Christine Boutin ne soient pas toujours d'accords à la tête de la présidence! :sick:



... Comment ça ils sont pas favoris?


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

comment dire&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai.
Tu as raison
Bonne journée !
©


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

eh bien voilà&#8230; on va fermer bientôt, ite missa est et tutti quanti hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai.
Tu as raison
Bonne journée !
©


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ton raisonnement (je ne dis pas qu'il est faux )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certains diront : "c'est pourtant simple !".

Moi je recommence 

Prenons un exemple de question :
Le matin, prenez-vous du thé ou du café avec comme option de réponse : café ? thé ? autre ? ça dépend ?

Si on utilise un système où le choix est unique (bouton radio) alors, lorsque dix personnes répondent on ne pourra avoir que 10 réponses :
- café : 5
- thé : 3
- autre : 1
- ça dépend :1

Ici, en excluant les doubles, le nombre des réponses et égal au nombre des votants. La somme des pourcentages est égale à 100%

Si on utilise un système à choix multiple (celui utilisé ici avec des cases à cocher), les réponses possibles seraient : café ? thé ? autre ? et pour dix votants on pourrait avoir :
café : 6 réponses
thé : 4 réponses
autre : 2 réponses

là on ne peut pas vérifier que la somme des pourcentages est égale à 100 % (ici 120%) car on autorise le sondé à donner plusieurs réponses car rien ne l'empêche de boire du café ou du thé ou enfin autre chose.
Dans l'exemple les réponses pourraient être :
4 utilisateurs ne boivent que du café
4 ne boivent que du thé
1 boit du café ou du chocolat chaud
1 boit du café ou une tisane.

On a bien 10 votants mais 12 réponses...
On ne mesure pas le choix mais les préférences.

Donc si veut que l'utilisateur fasse un choix unique parce que c'est l'objet de la demande, on ne lui laisse pas le choix.

Dans le sondage qui motive ce fil, on demande aux personnes de se positionner mais on leur laisse le choix de faire une réponse double, donc de créer une troisième option non explicite.

Si on reprend les réponses individuelles et on regroupe les doubles réponses dans une troisième option, alors on aura une somme égale à 100%.

Donc, ce n'est pas la formule qui est fausse mais le choix de l'outil qui n'est pas adapté.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2011)

Vite un cachet... :mouais: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Vite un cachet... :mouais: :casse:



Un double si jamais ... un pour les maths ... un pour la bonne humeur ... ça roule 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Certains diront : ce n'est pas la formule qui est fausse mais le choix de l'outil qui n'est pas adapté.



Et t'as pas tort ... 

Le débat est remettre dans le contexte voulu sur ... faut'il oui ou non relever des fautes d'orthographe ... de frappes ... et j'en passe


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

Voila.
Et sinon, ça va bien ?


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voila.
> Et sinon, ça va bien ?



Il manque un accent grave sur le a de voilà 

et hop retour dans le contexte


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> faut'il oui ou non relever des fautes d'orthographe ... de frappes ... et j'en passe


Comme ici ?


ASF-44 a dit:


> (...) faut-il oui ou non relever des fautes d'orthographe ... de frappe... et j'en passe





ASF-44 a dit:


> Quand c'est parfait, ce n'est pas imparfait ...  Exprimez-vous ... Lâchez-vous ... Utilisez ce post pour apporter des  solutions à celles et ceux qui ne maîtrisent pas le français  (...)


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Certains diront : "c'est pourtant simple !".
> 
> Moi je recommence
> 
> ...



C'est gentil de recommencer, mais bon .... on n'avance pas 

On se fiche royalement de savoir si Pierre prend du thé et du café, que Paul prend du thé, du café et un p'tit blanc sec (Y va avoir la pêche, le Paul, ce jour là)  et Jacques qui ne prend qu'un chocolat.
Le résultat seul compte 
on a admettons 8 votants pour 22 réponses (le nombre de votants n'a strictement aucune importance, ni le nombre de leurs réponses):
café : 6 réponses
thé : 4 réponses
autre : 2 réponses
et j'ajoute
tisane: 2 réponses
p'tit blanc: 8 réponses
Total: 22 réponses

En pourcentage, on a obligatoirement:
café: 27,27%
thé: 18,18%
autre: 9,09%
tisane: 9,09%
p'tit blanc 36,36%

C'est le nombre de vote par option par rapport au nombre total de votes. Je ne vois pas comment on peut calculer autrement  

Si on faisait un sondage (à choix multiple) ? 
A - le résultat d'un sondages est calculé sur la valeur fixe de 100% 
B - les sondages sont à géométrie variable
C - on s'en fout, y'a qu'à les manipuler

 (mal à la tête)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Comme ici ?



Enfin un qui prend le bon chemin 

Pour rappel je suis dyslexique (oculaire) c'est à 60 ans qu'un vrai diagnostique à été posé.
On écrit 20 fois juste et 2 fois faux ... moralité pour certains profs on est ... on est pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est gentil de recommencer, mais bon .... on n'avance pas
> 
> On se fiche royalement de savoir si Pierre prend du thé et du café, que Paul prend du thé, du café et un p'tit blanc sec



Ah ouais, un p'tit blanc sec.
Pas con.
J'en prends un aussi.


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> tralala tsoin tsoin



programme collège.

euh sinon Adriana et Christian c'est fini.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Enfin un qui prend le bon chemin



[YOUTUBE]AWtCittJyr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kisbizz (9 Mars 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Comme ici ?



te revoilà toi 
et c'est sur , avec tes 2 smiley , tu ne risques pas des fautes !! 

:love:


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

Oh !
 un smiley
des smilies !

Ah oui ça cause français, mais même les ritals devraient faire un effort


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> te revoilà toi
> et c'est sur , avec tes 2 smiley , tu ne risques pas des fautes !!
> 
> :love:


Oh Mistinguet faudrait lire mon post en entier. J'ai écrit 2 mots. 



:love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Oh !
> un smiley
> des smilies !
> 
> Ah oui ça cause français, mais m^me les ritals devraient faire un effort



 quello che dici ?

560 lectures à 18:14

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ouais, un p'tit blanc sec.
> Pas con.
> J'en prends un aussi.



A ta santé ... hep pas sans moi quand même


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

ouap
pas facile l'italien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ouap
> pas facile l'italien



più motivo evitiamo di oscillazione modanature
(raison de plus de ne pas balancer des moulures) 

it's only a joke ...


----------



## kisbizz (9 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Oh !
> un smiley
> des smilies !
> 
> Ah oui ça cause français, mais même les ritals devraient faire un effort



ce n'est pas de l'anglais ces trucs colorés ?  

et qui m'a dit un jour que l'anglais n'a pas de pluriel  ? :hein:

et pourquoi le  correcteur me donne "smillées"


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

décidément, il y a du boulot sur la traduction en ligne


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

bon bah&#8230; je ne sais pas ce qui me retient&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon bah je ne sais pas ce qui me retient



Ben tu ne vas pas bousiller le jeux ? quand même


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon bah&#8230; je ne sais pas ce qui me retient&#8230;


la trouille peut-être ?


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon bah je ne sais pas ce qui me retient



tu peux, tu peux


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la trouille peut-être ?



non, la procrastination plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> non, la procrastination plutôt



On ne remet rien à demain :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procrastination


----------



## da capo (9 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> non, la procrastination plutôt



les "couilles" n'est pas dans le dictionnaire os x 6

ça doit être ça 

amicalement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> les "couilles" n'est pas dans le dictionnaire os x 6
> 
> ça doit être ça
> 
> amicalement



Ah bon :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Couille


----------



## Pamoi (9 Mars 2011)

Bah voilà .... personne veut jouer...

je vais reprendre un ptit blanc du coup.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2011)

'Ouaciste !&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (9 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ouais, un p'tit blanc sec.
> .



à choisir... une petite black un peu humide :love:

amis de la poésie bonsoir


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> à choisir... une petite black un peu humide :love:
> 
> amis de la poésie bonsoir


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2011)

À vot' service !...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> À vot' service !...


D'où l'expression "voir la vie en rose".


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> D'où l'expression "voir la vie en rose".





tirhum a dit:


> À vot' service !...



Beau coup de crayon


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> À vot' service !...



merci msieur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai.
Bonne journée.
Merci.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bon bah je ne sais pas ce qui me retient



Ne fais pas ta coincée, lâche-toi un peu  :love:


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2011)

ah tu me connais bien !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Beau coup de crayon


Sa femme le lui dit souvent...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sa femme le lui dit souvent...



Il sort ses croquis du tibia (head) ou c'est elle qui pose


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sa femme le lui dit souvent...



Et pourtant, je croyais qu'elles préféraient les marqueurs.


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Résumé du jour:

Aujourd'hui à 17:45, 110% des votants ont opté pour OUI, pour NON ou pour les deux.



NB: ça baisse, ils étaient 112% hier à la même heure.


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> Résumé du jour:
> 
> Aujourd'hui à 17:45, 110% des votants ont opté pour OUI, pour NON ou pour les deux.



tu le fais exprès ?

ou je donne un nouveau cours de calcul de pourcentage ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2011)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!!&#8230; :afraid:


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

Aujourd'hui à 17:48: da capo a craqué.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

On est à 900 visites ... 17:54 ... et toujours en dehors du sujet initial


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> On est à 900 visites ... 17:54 ... et toujours en dehors du sujet initial



le bonheur de la terrasse


----------



## Pamoi (10 Mars 2011)

En même temps, le sujet initial, on en a vite fait le tour ...

oui, non, ou les deux.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> On est à 900 visites ... 17:54 ... et toujours en dehors du sujet initial



*On s'en tamponne le coquillart avec le cachet du je m'en foutisme*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> En même temps, le sujet initial, on en a vite fait le tour ...
> 
> oui, non, ou les deux.



Ah ben non, je m'attendais quand même à une argumentation digne des grands contradicteurs du forum 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> *On s'en tamponne le coquillart avec le cachet du je m'en foutisme*



Yzon ka venir dire leur opinion


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Ah ben non, je m'attendais quand même à une argumentation digne des grands contradicteurs du forum



Ah oui, c'est toi qui a ouvert le fil :/

On écrit correctement.

Ca devrait te suffire comme réponse, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est toi qui a ouvert le fil :/
> 
> On écrit correctement.
> 
> Ca devrait te suffire comme réponse, non ?


 là tu es dans le trend


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> là tu es dans le *trend*



en français SVP


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2011)

machin44 a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez progresser faites un clic sur Débuter sur Mac


il manque une virgule dans ta signature, Monsieur _Français Parfait_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il manque une virgule dans ta signature, Monsieur _Français Parfait_



En relisant un de mes messages ... on peut lire que je suis dyslexique oculaire 
? elle est mise la virgule Patron

Il vaut mieux se moucher ici, que de critiquer d'entrée les nouveaux venus sur > *Présentez-vous *
*C'est à cause de cela que j'ai mis ce post en place*

C'est qui *machin44 ?* (là tu manques de finesse) Fab'Fab


----------



## kisbizz (10 Mars 2011)

bon allons , mon avis d'une non française , qui a fait sa scolarité dans son pays d'origine mais qui n'a plus trop d'excuses pour ses fautes parce que depuis plus de 20 ans elle habite en France ...

l'intégration vaut aussi pour le "lu, écrit, parlé" et pas seulement se "plier" a la loi française

je sais que je fait bien des fautes dans l'écriture  (et même parfois dans le langage en plus d'avoir  un drôle d'accent qui ne veut pas me quitter ) et ma grammaire reste inévitablement italienne , sans compter le casse tête des accents où lâchement ,  si   j'écris a la main , je mets un accent bien horizontal 

je ne suis pas fière de moi, loin de là , la honte n'est jamais bien  loin quand on me fait la remarque ... 

un jour on m'a dit "tu écris français comme une vache espagnole qui ne regarde pas son clavier !!"
cela , pourtant vrai , m'a beaucoup blessée et depuis je fais attention mais malgré tout les fautes sont là , toujours là  ...  souvent je vois les fautes une fois posté le message ,  voilà le pourquoi du comment j'édite fréquemment 

je n'aime et je n'excuse donc pas mes fautes  par contre je suis bien plus conciliante avec celles des autres , la langue française est loin d'être une langue facile et tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir été suivi a l'école correctement


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> souvent je vois les fautes une fois posté le message ,  voilà le pourquoi du comment j'édite fréquemment
> 
> je n'aime et je n'excuse donc pas mes fautes  par contre je suis bien plus conciliante avec celles des autres , la langue française est loin d'être une langue facile et tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir été suivi a l'école correctement



Merci et bravo pour avoir eu le courage d'entrer dans le vif du sujet.

Pour la petite histoire, c'est en allemand que j'ai fait la majorité de mes diplômes post scolaires, langue officielle de la Multi ou je travaillais


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

[youtube]07-oEQNSCFg[/youtube]


----------



## jp.pilet (11 Mars 2011)

Muchas gracias por esté curso de castellano


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> un jour on m'a dit "tu écris français comme une vache espagnole qui ne regarde pas son clavier !!"
> cela , pourtant vrai , m'a beaucoup blessée et depuis je fais attention mais malgré tout les fautes sont là , toujours là  ...



oui mais toutefois moins de fautes relevées que chez macinside


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> bon allons , mon avis d'une non française , qui a fait sa scolarité dans son pays d'origine mais qui n'a plus trop d'excuses pour ses fautes parce que depuis plus de 20 ans elle habite en France ...
> 
> l'intégration vaut aussi pour le "lu, écrit, parlé" et pas seulement se "plier" a la loi française
> 
> ...



Fais gaffe à la ponctuation&#8230; pas d'espace avant une virgule. Les guillemets sont de préférence à la << française >>, on finit sa phrase par un point.

Et en effet la langue française n'est pas simple, mais elle est la plus agréable pour les mots d'amour. :love:

Sinon, les bouquins "pour les nuls" existent pour le français&#8230; 

Désolé pour les guillemets à "l'anglaise" mais les guillemets français ne sont pas disponibles sur ces sites.


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2011)

Niveau grain de sel, je vais me permettre de saupoudrer un peu  :

&#8212; les " ne sont pas des guillements à l&#8217;anglaise mais de vulgaires chiures de mouches ;
&#8212; les guil. anglo-saxonnes  seraient plutôt du genre &#8220; et &#8221; (les guil. ça s&#8217;ouvre et ça se referme) ;
&#8212; les guil. françaises, elles, sont plus chevronnées ; comme ceci « ».

Elles sont toutes bien évidemment saisissables dans ce forum car les caractères sont encodés selon la norme ISO 8859-1 qui comprend ces signes typographiques (mais également ¹,²,³,¼,½,¾ et º par exemple).

Le tout est de savoir comment y accéder simplement avec son clavier.

Donc non : ce n&#8217;est pas un problème de guillemet (avec deux l) à la con mais de méconnaissance de son outil


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2011)

tu sais, tu as changé depuis que tu es dans le Sud toi !


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu sais, tu as changé depuis que tu es dans le Sud toi !



Nephou aussi a débarqué dans le sud ?  

je comprends mieux pourquoi ça construit autant de logement par ici !!


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu sais, tu as changé depuis que tu es dans le Sud toi !





kisbizz a dit:


> Nephou aussi a débarqué dans le sud ?
> 
> je comprends mieux pourquoi ça construit autant de logement par ici !!



Et oui je suis désormais _dor à quatre pals de gueules_ (oui, 4 !)


----------



## Karle (19 Mars 2011)

Moi je plaiderais en faveur d'un système "Baudelerien" d'écriture, tout en fioritures coquines. 

At tu, nauta, neglegis nocituram fraudem committere etc.

Je promène sur ce post des yeux désespérés, cherchant au loin quelque admin dans les brumes du BBcode. Je ne savais pas quel serait ce hasard, le vent qui me poussera jusqu'à Lui.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai.
> Passe une bonne journée.
> Merci.



Tiens, j'ai lu cela ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Je promène sur ce post des yeux désespérés, cherchant au loin quelque admin dans les brumes du BBcode. Je ne savais pas quel serait ce hasard, le vent qui me poussera jusqu'à Lui.



L'admin aux ailes lourdes comme un cheval mort,
tel un nuage noir sur l'envers du décor
nous observe de loin, le diablotin pervers
bâtir de notre sang ce numérique enfer !


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2011)

Ponk, fais tourner, ça a l'air d'être de la bonne !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Les fumées délétères de mon esprit lourd
rendent froide vertue de la logique austère
pute borgne, édentée à qui je reste sourd
fumées que je chéris et dont je suis tant fier !


----------



## Karle (20 Mars 2011)

J'ai bien ris


----------



## da capo (21 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> J'ai bien ris



de veau ?

c'est bon.


----------



## Karle (21 Mars 2011)

da capo a dit:


> de veau ?
> 
> c'est bon.



Héhé exactement :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Moi je plaiderais en faveur d'un système "Baudelerien" d'écriture, tout en fioritures coquines.
> 
> At tu, nauta, neglegis nocituram fraudem committere etc.
> 
> Je promène sur ce post des yeux désespérés, cherchant au loin quelque admin dans les brumes du BBcode. Je ne savais pas quel serait ce hasard, le vent qui me poussera jusqu'à Lui.



Baudelairien, voulais-tu dire ?


----------



## Karle (21 Mars 2011)

Hey c'était ironique


----------



## Pamoi (21 Mars 2011)

Karle a dit:


> Héhé





Karle a dit:


> Hey




[YOUTUBE]7i-FU4nON4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karle (23 Mars 2011)

Pamoi a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]7i-FU4nON4I[/YOUTUBE]



Bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2011)

Et si on revenait au sujet :love:

http://orthonet.sdv.fr/pages/lex_pluriels1.html
http://correcteurs.blog.lemonde.fr/2004/12/02/2004_12_un_s_vous_manqu_1/
http://grammaire.reverso.net/2_1_97_tache_tache.shtml


----------



## Pamoi (27 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Et si on revenait au sujet :love:
> 
> http://orthonet.sdv.fr/pages/lex_pluriels1.html



Je vote pour



chailleran6 a dit:


> http://correcteurs.blog.lemonde.fr/2004/12/02/2004_12_un_s_vous_manqu_1/



je vote contre 



chailleran6 a dit:


> http://grammaire.reverso.net/2_1_97_tache_tache.shtml



Je vote pour
et je vote contre également

1 votant, 3 questions, 4 votes.
En pourcentage(s), je ne sais pas ce que cela donne (Da Capo, si tu me lis ... ) mais une chose est certaine: ce fil n'aurait pas pu s'appeler: "un sans vote"


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Et si on revenait au sujet :love:
> 
> http://orthonet.sdv.fr/pages/lex_pluriels1.html
> http://correcteurs.blog.lemonde.fr/2004/12/02/2004_12_un_s_vous_manqu_1/
> http://grammaire.reverso.net/2_1_97_tache_tache.shtml



Merci à toi pour ces révisions qui font pas de mal... Ne pas mourir idiot, à tout le moins inculte


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Merci à toi pour ces révisions qui font pas de mal... Ne pas mourir idiot, à tout le moins inculte



De rien 

Si tu veux tester plus, tu peux continuer avec cela


----------



## nedd (31 Mars 2011)

pas mal cette page...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

Un dernier lien, pour aider ceux qui le souhaitent : > http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-8922.php


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

nedd a dit:


> pas mal cette page...



On peut creuser un peu plus : > http://www.mircscripts.fr/cgi-bin/ircnul.pl



> Si vous êtes arrivés sur ce site, il est très probable que vous ne soyez pas un newby, c'est à dire un débutant dans le monde de l'irc. Cependant certains d'entre vous m'ont posés des questions dont la réponse est si élémentaire que je me devais de faire une petit explication instructive pour ces gens là.



et qui sait


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

Ne me dîtes pas, que vous avez fait le tour du sujet :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2011)

depuis qu'il a été créé&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

Quel sujet ?

Ah ! Ouais, l'orthographe...

Va faire un tour chez les "o secoure jé un virusse sur mon maque vu kil fé des truques zarbis lol" - il est clos, le sujet - et si c'était un match, le score est sans appel.


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2011)

Tous les fils techniques sont un "hiver nucléaire" de l'orthographe...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> depuis qu'il a été créé



Tu as la permission de le supprimer  ça doit te démanger 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Quel sujet ?
> 
> Ah ! Ouais, l'orthographe...
> 
> Va faire un tour chez les "o secoure jé un virusse sur mon maque vu kil fé des truques zarbis lol" - il est clos, le sujet - et si c'était un match, le score est sans appel.



Justement ... c'est (ou devrais-je écrire ... cé pô) pas mon truc, je laisse cela aux puristes, qui se permettent de relever les fautes des autres, sans voir les leur :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Tu as la permission de le supprimer  ça doit te démanger



comme d'autres, tu confonds pas mal de choses, je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> comme d'autres, tu confonds pas mal de choses, je pense.



On fait comprendre à plein de gens, qu'ils sont à côté de la plaque ... dont mézigue ... :love:


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> On fait comprendre à plein de gens, qu'ils sont à côté de la plaque ... dont mézigue ... :love:



c'est surtout que vous comprenez mal je crois.


enfin bref, si ça t'amuse d'être paranoïaque ou de te faire passer pour calimero, tu fais comme tu veux !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> je laisse cela aux puristes, qui se permettent de relever les fautes des autres, sans voir les leur



Après baron, me voilà puriste, je suis décidément un boulet !
Hé, hé.

Mais je crois que tu fais une erreur de bout de la lorgnette.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Justement ... c'est (ou devrais-je écrire ... cé pô) pas mon truc, je laisse cela aux puristes, qui se permettent de relever les fautes des autres, sans voir les leur :love:



Les leur*s*...
:sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tous les fils techniques sont un "hiver nucléaire" de l'orthographe...



Belle image !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les leur*s*...
> :sleep:



 devrais-je dire merci ? non ... la faute tu l'as trouvée, t'es juste le seul qui n'a pas saisi l'astuce (parfois je provoque un peu) faut bien faire bouger ce fil, on en est encore et toujours à jouer au professeur avec certain(s) nouveaux ... 

trop nombreux, ces délaissés dans les classes basses de nos écoles, eh oui, il faut passer en force dans les écoles, même si certain(s) certaine(s) ont besoin de plus temps pour saisir les nuances de la langue française ...

Fallait quand même le relever, qu'en grande partie, ce sont les écoles, systèmes scolaires qui sont défaillants, même si une partie des élèves ne saura jamais écrire correctement le French ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juin 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> devrais-je dire merci ? non ... la faute tu l'as trouvée, t'es juste le seul qui n'a pas saisi l'astuce (parfois je provoque un peu)



Si si.
Mais comment dire ?
Quand on essaye d'être drôle sur un sujet, il faut le maîtriser...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si si.
> Mais comment dire ?
> Quand on essaye d'être drôle sur un sujet, il faut le maîtriser...



Erreur ... de jeunesse de ma part lors du départ du sujet, cela je te le concède volontiers, tout le monde ne nait pas parfait


----------



## madaniso (27 Juin 2011)

Amis de la technologie, je ne comprends pas que personne ne met vraiment en lien un niveau d'orthographe qui baisse de plus en plus, avec l'apparition des sms, et des de l'IRC, enfin les t'chats.

Personnellement, avant mon premier portable, j'avais une excellente orthographe et si je me rappelle bien, à cette époque le style SMS est devenue presque qu'une mode.

Ce qui est terrifiant aujourd'hui, c'est que le style SMS a été créé à l'origine pour écrire plus rapidement et que certains incultes du français se compliquent naturellement la tâche, en mettant des accents où il n'y en a pas et des infinitifs où les verbes sont conjugués.

Alors, tout n'est pas la faute des nouvelles technologies, mais c'est un point à prendre en considération.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Amis de la technologie, je ne comprends pas que personne ne met vraiment en lien un niveau d'orthographe qui baisse de plus en plus, avec l'apparition des sms, et des de l'IRC, enfin les t'chats.
> 
> Personnellement, avant mon premier portable, j'avais une excellente orthographe et si je me rappelle bien, à cette époque le style SMS est devenu*e* presque qu'une mode.
> 
> ...



Quand d'autres font voir leur part de féminité à l'insu de leur plein gré


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

Faut lire les journaux, les sous titres à la télé. Pourtant ces gens sont censés écrire correctement. 
Et que penser des affiches "Sale" en lieu et place de "Soldes"


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Et que penser des affiches "Sale"



qui empêche de vendre des objets sales ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> qui empêche de vendre des objets sales ?



L'amour-propre ?


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> L'amour-propre ?




l'amour est en soldes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> l'amour est en soldes ?



Apparemment, il y aurait concurrence : *48 % des femmes préfèrent faire les soldes plutôt que faire l'amour*.


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Apparemment, il y aurait concurrence : *48 % des femmes préfèrent faire les soldes plutôt que faire l'amour*.



sans commentaire.

et pour revenir au sujet : écrit-on 
sans commentaire
ou
sans commentaires ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2011)

On doit pouvoir écrire les deux. On dit bien "cela se passe de commentaire" OU "cela se passe de commentaires" : http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-anglais/commentaire/17349


----------



## TiteLine (27 Juin 2011)

No comment, comme ça, on est certain de ne pas se tromper  

Difficile de relever toutes les fautes, moi même j'en fais et aimerais pouvoir les corriger mais lorsque je les remarque, c'est généralement trop tard pour éditer mon message.

En outre, j'ai pu constater que j'avais davantage de mal à voir les fautes affichées sur l'écran (en dépit des traits rouges ) et il m'est arrivé plus d'une fois de les relever après avoir imprimé un contrôle ... fautes rectifiées à l'emporte pièce au blanco  avant de passer à la photocopieuse


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> sans commentaire.
> 
> et pour revenir au sujet : écrit-on
> sans commentaire
> ...



J'ai envie de dire "sans commentaire", parce que s'il n'y en a pas, ça ne risque pas d'être au pluriel.



Cratès a dit:


> On doit pouvoir écrire les deux. On dit bien "cela se passe de commentaire" OU "cela se passe de commentaires" : http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-anglais/commentaire/17349



Là je dis ok, mais uniquement à cause de la tournure de phrase : on peut imaginer un ou des commentaires, et dire qu'on peut s'en passer.
C'pas pareil.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai envie de dire "sans commentaire", parce que s'il n'y en a pas, ça ne risque pas d'être au pluriel.



Si on suit la logique, c'est effectivement l'orthographe la plus évidente, celle que j'aurais tendance à privilégier à titre personnel (comme dans l'anglais "no comment", ce que rappelle TiteLine  ). La meilleure référence actuelle, _Le Trésor de la langue française informatisé_, ne semble présenter d'ailleurs que la forme _sans + singulier_ dans son article _Commentaire_ ; cependant, il cite : S_ans préface ni commentaires_ ([SIZE=-2]BLOY[/SIZE], _Journal, _1902, p. 116). Une oeuvre, une déclaration, appellent généralement plusieurs commentaires ; il n'est donc pas absurde d'évoquer leur absence par un pluriel ("Sans commentaires" = "Il n'y avait pas les commentaires attendus/habituels"). On pourrait donc préconiser "sans commentaire" pour dire "je ne ferai aucun commentaire" ; et "sans commentaires" pour préciser que la déclaration/le texte en question n'a pas fait l'objet des commentaires auxquels ont aurait pu s'attendre.


Les Barons de l'ourdi marquent un point.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2011)

On (un prof de français de lycée) m'a expliqué, il y a longtemps, que _sans suivi d'un indénombrable_ pouvait (on ne m'a pas dit "devait") prendre la marque du pluriel; alors que _sans suivi d'un dénombrable_ devait prendre la marque du singulier :

donc sans commentaire(s), sans main gauche, une plage sans grain(s) de sable

Vrai ? Faux ? Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas trouvé de règle écrite (Grévisse, Bled)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2011)

C'est un peu ce qui a été dit plus haut : chaque personne n'ayant qu'une main gauche, il est logique d'écrire "sans main gauche", même pour une pluralité de personnes. 

J'ai tout de même trouvé le moyen de faire une faute : "on*t* aurait pu s'attendre". Comme quoi...


----------

